# 18 years



## Rix (Jul 25, 2017)

Kind of hard to see the leak on the 1/2" since I took the pic right after I shut the main off. ....wonder how many houses in this development have this awesome stake/poly/tape combination..lasted almost two whole decades..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Repiping a very large house now with miles of poly under the slab. I knew it was crap back in the 80's and we were just creating future work. Love to see poly in a house.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> Repiping a very large house now with miles of poly under the slab. I knew it was crap back in the 80's and we were just creating future work. Love to see poly in a house.
















When I say my prayers at night, I thank God for PolyButylene pipe, "glass-lined" steel water heaters and handymen........:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rix said:


> Kind of hard to see the leak on the 1/2" since I took the pic right after I shut the main off. ....wonder how many houses in this development have this awesome stake/poly/tape combination..lasted almost two whole decades..














How did you locate the leak?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Is that Quest? I saw it in Kali but only in trailers here. That stuff is crap!


----------



## Rix (Jul 25, 2017)

Tommy plumber said:


> How did you locate the leak?


Uninteresting response but it was a referall through a leak detecting company which were are basically partners with. They cut that unsquare hole in the drywall. I asked the owner of my company if he would consider getting us leak detecting equipment and he said he would never as long as this other company is in business.


----------



## Rix (Jul 25, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> Is that Quest? I saw it in Kali but only in trailers here. That stuff is crap!


DID quest make crimp fittings? That's the original poly from 1999, the cpvc in the picture was from a remodel


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Ahhh, quest pipe. We service a Motel 6 constantly because it's piped in this garbage. 200 some rooms. I've fixed so many of the leaks I can't even remember. I used to completely repipe the rooms but apparently the general manager didn't like that, so now we just fix what's leaking. A band of hacks remodeled all of the rooms and kept the polybutylene pipe in, but they crimped it to pex fittings. Lol. So I guess like Tommy said, should be thankful for handymen.


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow I've never seen Qest pipe under slab like that! Around here we have many neighborhoods where it's installed but a lot have been repiped along the way. It's always routed through walls/attic though. Most houses that have Qest on the inside have a blue plastic water service as well- I'm not sure what it is to be honest. I've been told it is polyethylene which seems about right when you cut into it. The blue pipe usually comes up in a sleeving through garage footing and then transitions to copper for the shutoff valve. I hate having to sweat near the plastic when replacing the valve on those water services


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rowanova said:


> Wow I've never seen Qest pipe under slab like that! Around here we have many neighborhoods where it's installed but a lot have been repiped along the way. It's always routed through walls/attic though. Most houses that have Qest on the inside have a blue plastic water service as well- I'm not sure what it is to be honest. I've been told it is polyethylene which seems about right when you cut into it. The blue pipe usually comes up in a sleeving through garage footing and then transitions to copper for the shutoff valve. I hate having to sweat near the plastic when replacing the valve on those water services


Wet rag. Problem solved.


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

That's exactly what I do- but still not fun. Overheat that fitting and now you're chasing that crap blue pipe back into the footing


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Rix said:


> DID quest make crimp fittings? That's the original poly from 1999, the cpvc in the picture was from a remodel


I have been able to crimp quest on to a pex fitting once at a trailer park years ago. IIRC it was 1/2" stool line, but that was years ago. At the time I worked for a non license hack, before truly learning our trade. The HO wanted it fixed as cheap as possible, which is why he called my former boss. Definitely Quest though.


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

crimping qest would make me lose too much sleep lol. Years ago we used to get the actual qest repair fittings but I haven't seen those in a long time. Nowadays I repair with shark bites, no warranty on repair. And make sure to use the PB to copper shark bites (tan on one side gray on side that goes to qest) A PB repair always comes with a repipe estimate!


----------

